# 25RSS - adding shelves



## chprout (May 29, 2004)

We have the 2004 25RSS. Just got back from our first weekend with it.

It was totally incredible. Anyways, that's on another posting.

What I would like help with is this: I have two cabinets that have a rod for hanging clothes. One is beside the door closest to the front, hitch side, with the long mirror on it. The second one is right across the door from it, facing the bathroom. No mirror and lower to the ground, but it also has that hanging bar.

We don't hang clothes on our trips. Since those are both long/tall cabinets, would like to add some shelves, so everyone can have their own shelf for clothes. Mostly we're a jeans/T-shirts family. Everyone having their own shelf for clothes would save them from being thrown on beds, etc.

Any suggestions how to make shelves out of these cabinets?


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Had the same issue in our 28RSS, I made this Cabinet Mod  a while back and will be transforming one of the other cabinets this upcoming week since we find we really need more shelves than hanging spaces.


----------



## chprout (May 29, 2004)

Y-Guy:

The links to your mods, etc, have been locked and I am unable to access them.

Any idea why?

Never mind, it's working for me now.


----------



## Lostboyinva (Jan 22, 2004)

I added shelving to both those cabinets in my 2003 25RSS. We don't hang anything when we are camping either. I used white laminated shelf board from Lowes with 1inch trim strips to mount them on. Mine are probably 10 times the weight of Y-Guyâ€™s wire shelves, but I was going for a factory installed look and I think I got it. I put 2 shelves in the Cabinet with the Mirror by the bunks and 1 in the other cabinet. The other cabinet has a pretty deep lip between the bottom of the door and the floor and a 2nd shelf would have made getting items out of the bottom of the cabinet very difficult.


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

Hi there! 
We are back and finally recouping after an 8 day wonderful camping trip









We have the 25RS-S and what we did to utilize those cabinets was I bought some of the least expensive 3 drawer plastic storage bins that I could find (Target $9.99)

It works great for kids. I tried some freestanding wire shelves to see if that was the solution for us. I found that kids pulling things off shelves was as bad as them throwing it on the bed, floor etc... that was disastrous for us...

So I then tried the larger storage boxes with lids... issue then was pulling out a different box, digging to the bottom of it etc... again a no go.

With the 3 drawer it's like having a small chest in there. After buying one, liking it so much I ended up with a total of 3. Two of them fit nicely in the door by the bunks (for travel), the third has to ride on the floor face up (to prevent any sliding). When we stop I take one out of the cabinet and the one off the floor and place them on the T.V shelf by the forward (tongue end) door that leads outside. Leaving one inside the cabinet, and using the extra space when stopped for kids to put things while not in use

I also have found that I can fit (when stopped) a large storage box with lid on top of each 3 drawer chest, giving us 4 compartments (8 total for that TV shelf).

Since the 25RS-S has 2 TV shelves/cable hook-up areas etc... We haven't seen a problem in using that area for storage. Not to mention we don't (or haven't) taken a TV with us yet... Seems to blow the concept of camping







we have taken cards and games to occupy slow moments.
It would be colder/wet seasons that we might utilize the TV option. And still have the other shelf for that.

Now, that said... this works for less bulky items. We have 3 kids and we are the shorts & T's people also so I can fit all smaller items in the drawers, socks, tees, shorts etc... Extra blankets we roll and place in the front area in front of the lower bunk. Although, we don't take too many extra as we have the kids use sleeping bags on the bunks, a lot easier than trying to make bunks with sheets. They like it just fine









We use the second wardrobe for hanging pants & jackets. With placing items like battery operated lantern extra shoes etc. in the bottom of it.

So far has worked great! sunny


----------



## chprout (May 29, 2004)

Thanks for all those tips. I am excited about turning those cabinets into shelves. Am also going to make that back bunk area a changing area by putting up a curtain that can be pulled from just beside the door, across to the bathroom door. That will be a nice changing area. Now to find that metal slide rail....


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

chprout said:


> Thanks for all those tips. I am excited about turning those cabinets into shelves. Am also going to make that back bunk area a changing area by putting up a curtain that can be pulled from just beside the door, across to the bathroom door. That will be a nice changing area. Now to find that metal slide rail....


chprout - I would suggest using the Cobra Panel Driller (for paneling & hollow doors), I picked them up from Lowe's, with a hole drilled these fit right in and give you a very solid mounting point. As I recall these will hold 25# each, and allow both a horizontal and vertical secure method.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

For my changing area, I bought a adjustable spring rod, fabric shower curtain, and clear shower rings. I put the rod up, right near the pantry wall, over to the bathroom wall. I folded the curtain in half, and put the curtain through the rings. (in a double thickness, pretty side out) It makes a great room divider/privacy curtain for the entire bunk/bath area. It is simple to remove if you like, but I never take it down. It never moves during travel either.


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

ND: That's a great idea! That way you don't have put any holes in the walls.
Thanks for sharing! sunny


----------



## Lostboyinva (Jan 22, 2004)

We did the curatin rod thing too. We used a tan rod, curtain holders and tan fabric curtain. It goes really well with our toupe interior. I owe these boards from the idea for some tread I read somwhere. The wife really loves it. I really, appreciate not getting thrown out of the camper with the 7 year old everytime she needs to change too.


----------



## missouricamper (Jun 28, 2004)

I like to have the hanging space, but there was wasted space behind the clothes because the cabinet is so deep. So, we put little shelves (that vary in depth according to the curve of the camper) in the back and there is still room for hanging clothes. The shelves hold folded clothes, books, shoes, video camera, etc. The uppermost shelf is only about 5 inches deep, but it is still handy for small, light items. Because we were not certain if we would like it, we didn't want to drill any holes, so we made two uprights out of thin plywood and nailed horizontal strips of wood on the plywood. When placed in the closet, the wooden shelves hold the plywood firmly up against the sides of the closet. (picture a ladder) If we ever want to take it out, I just take out the shelves and it all falls apart. If that doesn't make sense, let me know and I'll take a picture.....


----------

